# Rangers!!



## Swill (Mar 20, 2009)

Best. Ranger. Video. Ever.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lzbr6fPDmkE"]YouTube - Ranger School Promo[/ame]


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 20, 2009)

"You can eat Ranger shit"  Bawwwwaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Poetic_Mind (Mar 20, 2009)

"You'll scare cats, horses, women, babies, MORE CATS, Arnold...Fuck you!" LOL Great Video.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Mar 20, 2009)

lol, funny, and while I wont turn this into a pissing match between the services with the funny lil Marine Corps emblem thrown in (ha ha, get enough of that from my sister who is Army, dont worry I always one up her desk job POG abilities), i'll still say it was funny! 

~JohnnyBoy


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 21, 2009)

But what about Special Forces? FUCK SPECIAL FORCES!:doh: I laughed too fucking hard!!!


----------



## car (Mar 21, 2009)

Great way to start the day!:)


----------



## lancero (Mar 21, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## Looon (Mar 21, 2009)

*hahahahahahhahahaahahaahhaahahahaha*


----------



## Hammer (Mar 29, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  :)


----------



## pardus (Mar 29, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> But what about Special Forces? FUCK SPECIAL FORCES!:doh: I laughed too fucking hard!!!



That is fucking hilarious!


----------



## Brooklynben (Mar 29, 2009)

Best video I've seen in a long time.  Copies are being emailed out to Ranger friends as I write this.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 30, 2009)

This video is officially the funniest ranger themed video ever. It has replaced the "RANGERRRRRRR- WIN THE BATTLE!" by that other douchefagg.


shit thats awesome.


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 30, 2009)

Im gonna have to request a tab check on Hitler, Adolf.


----------



## wardog763 (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm motivated now! Where do I sign?


----------



## pardus (Mar 31, 2009)

Tyrant said:


> Im gonna have to request a tab check on Hitler, Adolf.



Same class as JC :cool:


----------



## Smurf (Jul 20, 2009)

YOU'LL BE ONE SCARY MOTHERFUCKER!!" 
"YOU"LL CHOKE THE SHIT OUTTA PEOPLE!" AHAHAHAH this is so great. I wanna be a Ranger now, just for DEATH BLOSSOM!


----------



## moobob (Jul 20, 2009)

Unacceptable!


----------



## The91Bravo (Aug 19, 2009)

I am apso-fukin-lootlee rollin here... THAT is one of the funniest vids EVER..

Thanks I needed that


Sending to ALL long tabbers I have ever met.  "Fuck Special Forces"  Bwahhahhaaaa


----------



## jtprgr375 (Aug 19, 2009)

but what about special forces?

FUCK SPECIAL FORCES!!!!!!

funniest ranger video i have seen


----------

